# Puebla for a Week



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Wife and I are thinking about spending a week in the state of Puebla. We would drive from Leon, Guanajuato. Any comments, suggestions (to see, do, stay and eat), warnings, etc. are appreciated. TIA.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Puebla, the capital city of Puebla State, itself has lots to see, do and eat. Of course the historic centre is a must-see. I really enjoyed the central Zócalo when we went there on a Saturday night. Even at 11 pm it was still full of people, entire families _paseando_, from babes in arms to _abuelos_. There were jugglers, street theatre with audience participation, musicians, vendors, etc. etc. Also if you like _talavera_, the hand-painted ceramics Puebla is famous for, you can visit some of the artisans' workshops/storefronts. These are often family enterprises, having been taught and passed down through the generations. Puebla also offers plenty of opportunities for live music, ranging from an intimate setting such as a restaurant/bar to large concerts of well-known artists.

Another place near Puebla which I really love to visit is Cholula. It is one of the Pueblos Mágicos and very picturesque. Don't miss the Archelogical Zone with its pyramids and other ruins. Fascinating.

Here's a link about Cholula:
Cholula (Mesoamerican site) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Another lovely city I've visited is Atlixco. It was discussed as a potential place to live on another thread. I was there during Christmas holidays a few years ago, when the main attraction is their annual "Festival of Lights" or _Villa Iluminada_. But reading more about it on-line it looks like they have quite a number of festivals throughout the year.
Atlixco - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You may have already discovered this site, but here's the link to the State of Puebla's official tourism website:
Sitio Web Oficial del Estado de Puebla, México

_¡Buen viaje!_


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Outside of Puebla go nd visit Tecli. Do not go via Amazoc but by the road from Puebla that is west of the cuota . It is the center of Onix and they are some wonderful vessels lamps tiles and so on..

The Cuetzalan and Hueyapan area in the Sierra is also an area to visit for a couple of days. Hueyapan is a wool center and makes wonderfull embroidered wool sweathers and shawls. The best place is the coop on the plaza. The Cuetzalan area is also very beautiful and has nice food as well as nice huipils, ruins and an incredible vegetation. It is also a pueblo magico..


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Go to hermanos Serdan house museum, where the Mexican revolution ignited.
Museo Amparo is a place you should not miss.
Tianguis or mercado del la calle del sapo, very interesting.
Museums de los fuertes de Loreto y Guadalupe, where 5 de Mayo battle took place


----------



## CheDragon (Jan 22, 2015)

*Hey there*

Hey coondawg!

Puebla is definitely a good choice. Culture, traditions and amazing food on every corner. 

Fuertes de Loreto y Guadalupe. Where 5th of may battle was fought

Downtown is a several days experience, hard to see it all in one day.

Mondays in Puebla are lucha libre days, if you havent experienced this yet, its they place to be. (Arena Puebla 8pm)

You should also visit Cholula, a town close to Puebla where you can find the world's largest piramid (Base) and lots of stuff to see. 

For food, remember trying Mole Poblano, Cemitas, Chalupas and if you find (usually downtown) chiles en nogada.

I live here with my Finnish girlfriend, dont hesitate to contact us while you are here, we would be more than happy to show you guys around and im sure she would appreciate having a break from spanish speaking.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

CheDragon said:


> Hey coondawg!
> 
> Puebla is definitely a good choice. Culture, traditions and amazing food on every corner.
> 
> I live here with my Finnish girlfriend, dont hesitate to contact us while you are here, we would be more than happy to show you guys around and im sure she would appreciate having a break from spanish speaking.


Che, you need to post at least 5 times before I can send you a message. Just post on anything. Will definitely let you know when we are headed your way. Thanks for the post.


----------



## CheDragon (Jan 22, 2015)

Ok!


----------



## ktmarie (May 11, 2014)

Hi Coondawg - I saw your post on the other thread about Cholula. My husband and I would be happy to answer questions or give some recommendations if you do make your way here. Others covered some great recommendations for Puebla.


----------

